# Who is your favorite musician?



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2019)

All time favorite. Singular musician, not band.  No looking back and saying, "I've loved so many, I can name ten and here's why they were all great!" Not the thread topic.  Only interested in responses from those who can reflect back and say this is the guy/girl whose music colored me most. 

Probably comes as a surprise to no one, but my answer is

Jerry Garcia

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2019)

While I love Garcia he has been dead for almost 24 years. Bob Weir I have seen so many times more playing with so many incarnations of  the dead and each interpretation different. I love Bob now. Jerry was such a let down at the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 2, 2019)

Tough question.

I started listening to music (other than top 40 force fed shit) around 1974 or so, when I was kinda old enough to think a bit on my own.  Dead, Allmans, Traffic, CSNY, Zep, Floyd......Saw my first Jerry show in '79, first Dead in'80, Neil young in '80 or so. CSN shortly after that.  My last time seeing Jerry was 1995, like many. My last time seeing Neil was this past September, and he was still great.  I've had a 45  or so year history seeing Neil live, 1979-1995 seeing Jerry.  All great.

So, gotta go with Neil for current times, and bonus points for smoking a fattie with him once, back in '84.  Jerry is the clear winner 'til his last day, but as ST said it's been a long time.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 2, 2019)

Joe Satriani. Without a doubt. Satch's music has been the soundtrack of my life, more than any other artist or band, for >25 years. (I'm 45 now.)
My screen name borrows from the title of one of his signature songs.
(Song starts around 2:00):
https://youtu.be/zDfy67my2So


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 2, 2019)

No doubt Garcia fell off a cliff in 91.  Pretty much right when Hornsby left the band.  Well documented that Welinick got him back into heroin and he was a shadow of his former greatness until he died.

But his body of work from 65-91 is still the most awe inspiring music of anyone I've ever heard til this day. From the diversity and evolution of the Grateful Dead career to Old and in the Way, Legion of Mary, Reconstruction and later R&B Motown perfection with JGB, I still turn to his tunes all these years later after he died.

Neil is a great choice too.  Definitely top 5 for me. 

Modern times it might be Brad Barr.  His catalog from the Slip to Surprise Me Mr Davis to the Barr Brothers covers unbelievable ground. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 2, 2019)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> Joe Satriani. Without a doubt. Satch's music has been the soundtrack of my life, more than any other artist or band, for >25 years. (I'm 45 now.)
> My screen name borrows from the title of one of his signature songs.
> (Song starts around 2:00):
> https://youtu.be/zDfy67my2So



Wow ! Smooth . I'm not a big music guy but I'm embarrassed that I've never heard of him . 
Thanks


----------



## jimk (Feb 5, 2019)

I'd have to say Clapton.  Not a very original choice, but the guy's been very good and very popular for a very long time.  If Hendrix had lived and had more output he might be at the top for me.  He was a paradigm shifter.  I also love SRV.
I'll have to give Satriani more listens.  I know of him, but never got into his music a lot, which is weird because I love all good guitar players.  I'm biased towards blues-rockers.  Neil Young is a tremendous talent too in a different way.  Classic Neil Young performance:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An2a1_Do_fc

If I had to pick just one favorite song it might be La Grange by ZZ Top.  I like boogie music


----------



## Quietman (Feb 5, 2019)

Joe Jackson, I've followed him from his Look Sharp album and he is still putting out new music.  Harry Chapin was also an extremely underrated songwriter, and died way too young.   If you are looking for passion in a performance, check this out.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT1cxP3JT0c
Lots of his stuff is very different from Taxi and Cats in the Cradle.


----------



## jimk (Feb 6, 2019)

I had a Joe Jackson record, saw him live back in early 80s when he was big.  One of my favorite songs by him is Everything Gives You Cancer.


----------



## mikec142 (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm a big Ryan Adams fan.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 6, 2019)

jimk said:


> I'd have to say Clapton.  Not a very original choice, but the guy's been very good and very popular for a very long time.



That was one of the choices that came to my mind.

Ultimately I'm going to go in a bit of an odd direction here though and go with Michael Kamen. The body and breadth of his work is quite impressive. His collaboration with Metallica on the S&M concert/album is what really pushes him over the edge for me personally.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 7, 2019)

Satriani is definitely a niche style. most of his fan base is ppl who play guitar so they appreciate him technically as much as artistically. I'm an exception in that I don't play any instrument but just happen to specifically like his music.

Jimi Hendrix was one of his main influences btw.


----------



## crank (Feb 7, 2019)

jimk said:


> I had a Joe Jackson record, saw him live back in early 80s when he was big.  One of my favorite songs by him is Everything Gives You Cancer.



Love that song too.   We saw JJ last July and, though he was great,  I was disappointed that he did not play it. 

I am with the OP on this one - Jerry Garcia.  I have seen a lot of concerts and no one could bring an entire arena along with them hanging on every note like Garcia could.  Yes he was a mess.  No he was not the best technical player  But he is my favorite all-time guitarist and musician.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 19, 2019)

Love me some Jerry... Miss him every day.

But I also love Miles Davis and Ornette Coleman.  Hard to choose...


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 19, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> *Love me some Jerry.*.. *Miss him *every day.
> 
> But I also love *Miles Davis and Ornette Coleman*.  Hard to choose...



Yup, throw in some Coltrane, Grant Green and now you're talking. 

I was going to simply reply Dylan. He has done more to shape the music of the 20C then any other singer/song writer. But, is he an accomplished musician? Some would argue yes, other's would argue it was his backup band. Think of his years with the Band, Al Kooper and Charlie McCoy. But then again the same could be said about Jerry; he was only as good as Hunter and the rest of the band.

I grew up on Dylan, Dead, Zep, Neil, Stones, Springsteen, Traffic, Santana .... soooo may others, too many to list, but I'd have to say that my favorite of all time and still unsurpassed, and very underrated is Joni Mitchell. She wrote all her own lyrics and music, and invented cords to fit where there were none. Her work in the mid to late 70's, esp. with Jaco Pastorius was pure Genius.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 23, 2019)

Scruffy said:


> But then again the same could be said about Jerry; he was only as good as Hunter and the rest of the band.



"Legion of Mary" and "Old and In the Way" disagrees...


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 23, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> "Legion of Mary" and "Old and In the Way" disagrees...



:lol: I liked Old and In the Way; have a couple of their discs. Yeah technically speaking not Hunter and "the" band, but other's that backed Jerry, and both of those two other groups of Jerry's, mostly performed either traditional music or covers of others.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 24, 2019)

Scruffy said:


> :lol: I liked Old and In the Way; have a couple of their discs. Yeah technically speaking not Hunter and "the" band, but other's that backed Jerry, and both of those two other groups of Jerry's, mostly performed either traditional music or covers of others.



True - but he was still an incredible musician.. 
And one of my favorites.   Was a brilliant guitarist and songwriter(music) and a good defacto band leader in the moment..  And his voice could melt me into a puddle some nights..   And his style could switch flawlessly from genre to genre..

Those are important things to being a musician to me..


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2019)

What Dylan said after Garcia died summed up how massive of a musician Garcia truly was.  

"There's no way to measure his greatness or magnitude as a person or as a player.  I don't think eulogizing will do him justice.  He was that great—much more than a superb musician with and uncanny ear and dexterity.  He is the very spirit personified of whatever is muddy river country at its core and screams up into the spheres.  He really had no equal.  To me he wasn't only a musician and friend, he was more like a big brother who taught and showed me more than he'll ever know.  There are a lot of spaces and advances between the Carter Family, Buddy Holly and say, Ornette Coleman, a lot of universes, but he filled them all without being a member of any school.  His playing was moody, awesome, sophisticated, hypnotic and subtle.  There is no way to convey the loss.  It just digs down really deep."

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 24, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> True - but he was still an incredible musician..
> And one of my favorites.   Was a brilliant guitarist and songwriter(music) and a good defacto band leader in the moment..  And his voice could melt me into a puddle some nights..   And his style could switch flawlessly from genre to genre..
> 
> Those are important things to being a musician to me..



Agreed. Love Jerry. He was a force, a gentle force, but a force nevertheless.


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 24, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> What Dylan said after Garcia died summed up how massive of a musician Garcia truly was.
> 
> "There's no way to measure his greatness or magnitude as a person or as a player.  I don't think eulogizing will do him justice.  He was that great—much more than a superb musician with and uncanny ear and dexterity.  He is the very spirit personified of whatever is muddy river country at its core and screams up into the spheres.  He really had no equal.  To me he wasn't only a musician and friend, he was more like a big brother who taught and showed me more than he'll ever know.  There are a lot of spaces and advances between the Carter Family, Buddy Holly and say, Ornette Coleman, a lot of universes, but he filled them all without being a member of any school.  His playing was moody, awesome, sophisticated, hypnotic and subtle.  There is no way to convey the loss.  It just digs down really deep."
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



I had not read that before but I don't doubt it in the least. Jerry helped Bob out of his funk and helped Bob reconnect with his own music during the Dylan/Dead tour. From what I understand:  At the time ( c. 1987 ) Jerry had presented Dylan with an opportunity to tour with the Dead, Dylan was not feeling a connection to his own past, his music from the 60's and was not interested in playing his own old songs. Jerry helped him see the value in those songs and the rest is history.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 24, 2019)

I have to throw Trey Anastasio into the conversation. Particularly, with some of the projects he's created in the last decade including: The Symphonic Shows, Solo Performances, Ghost of the Forest, Trey Band (Going to see them Saturday in New Haven) and all the "stunts" that Phish has pulled off including Kasvot Vox. A creative force, a virtuoso and fortunately on the reverse trajectory of Jerry G.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2019)

Can't deny a Trey vote.  In my circle of friends, Jerry and Trey would get the top two votes.  Third place is a toss up.  The devote following of both for decades is kinda unmatched. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 25, 2019)

Im doing lead singers here : 

Plant !!

but right now one most of you may never have heard of : Anne Marie Castellano !( YOU TUBE : BAND GEEKS )chick has platinum pipes and  with her husband Richie ( best guitarist ive heard in friggin decades ) they cover damn near everyone to PERFECTION ..... BAND GEEKS !!!!  Richie is and has been with BOC Blue Oyster Cult

the rest of the geeks in da band are spot on, tight as hell and all have got the goods singing . Drum monkey is in da pocket !


----------



## bigbog (Apr 28, 2019)

Warp Daddy said:


> Im doing lead singers here :
> 
> Plant !!.........



Both he and his band certainly was on top of what was happenning!

Enjoyed Miles Davis's compositions. 
Enjoyed Jack Sheldon's sound....(West Coast studio/+jazz trumpeter).  Life is sure ironic, has a housemate in Brighton, MA...back in 80s...used to play acoustic guitar(jazz/country) on west coast(70s)...that would get together and jam with Sheldon & others.  Had fun stories to tell.
HA!, my "favorite" people in music are OLD stuff:smile:  ...been out of music world for ~half a century..  ...with the terrific-*NOT* environment at my old high school...it was either drugs or hang in the music wing...I think I would've wasted less time in life by choosing drugs:smile::smile:.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2019)

Bumper
For me a crazy amount of different great singers from the 60s and 70s
But 1 is John lennon after he left the Beatles


----------



## jimk (Dec 3, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> Bumper
> For me a crazy amount of different great singers from the 60s and 70s
> But 1 is John lennon after he left the Beatles



He wasn't bad before he left either

Some early Beatlemania featuring John's vocals on Twist and Shout:


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 25, 2019)

Very nice, cool that Ian Anderson played along. Merry Christmas

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 26, 2019)

I have many that would be in the Group catagory but as an individual I think it would be Billy Joel or Elton John. Writer performer talents unlike most. Very different from my usual daily listening but huge influences in my life. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## darent (Feb 21, 2020)

Stevie Ray Vaughn   Johnie Winter  Jimmy Page Eric Clapton   take a pick


----------



## SheriGoddart75 (Sep 14, 2020)

I recently discovered the singer LP. Before, I always listened to rock and only rock. Perhaps my taste in music has changed over time.
Tell how your musical tastes have changed over time


----------



## dlague (Sep 14, 2020)

Scott from Stick Figure but that changes based on my musical interest at the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harvey (Sep 16, 2020)

Miles.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2020)

The band
Levin helm


----------



## jimk (Sep 16, 2020)

SheriGoddart75 said:


> I recently discovered the singer LP. Before, I always listened to rock and only rock. Perhaps my taste in music has changed over time.
> Tell how your musical tastes have changed over time



LP's Lost On You popped up one day while I was listening to music on youtube about a year ago.  Good song.  Her voice is really different in a Minnie Mouse sort of way, but very effective.  She can whistle almost as good as I can.

My musical tastes over time continue to broaden.  I'm really a sucker for most well-performed music from any genre especially if I have time to listen carefully and/or repeatedly.

My Mom liked all kinds of music too and was a great dancer from back in the days of the jitterbug.  When she passed away in 2006 I inherited her CD collection.  Really wild mix of stuff including 1940s big band music and Bing Crosby type crooners, Elton John, Leanne Rimes, Tracey Chapman, Josh Groban, Spanish flamenco, Irish music, soothing soundscape/George Winston type music, etc.  Her tastes were all over the map.  I still listen to her CDs in my car fairly often, and of course, think of her every time I put one on.
A few years back I saw the USAF String Ensemble play a strolling strings version of Led Zeppelin's song Kashmir.  Awesome.  My Mom would have liked that sort of mash-up.


----------



## Nick (Nov 12, 2020)

I got a lot of shit for this a few years back but I've always loved electronic type music. I know most of the crowd here is 90's rock band types (which I like also) but for driving, working, etc. I freaking love BT.






The cool thing is I've been listening to his music since the 90's and it's changed so much. Some of his stuff is really beat heavy, some if is very mellow. Some if it almost .. experimental. I think a lot of it takes classical music cues and some of his work is long, and sounds best when you just shut your eyes. 

(no drugs required).


----------

